# Lost Yellow Cockatiel



## Karen45 (Jul 15, 2014)

I've lost my 3 year old cockatiel. 

He and his brother were abandoned between 5 and 10 days old. I knew nothing about birds but it was love at 1st sight and 24 hour care followed to make sure they survived.

He went missing from RG29 on 4 July.

Any information gratefully received 

Even if someone has him and wants to keep him just to know that he is well would stop this misery.

ANY information gratefully received

Thanks


----------

